# Kompakt-Wasserkühlung  GPU



## Slash_ (26. Juli 2016)

*Kompakt-Wasserkühlung  GPU*

hallo,

Ich habe ein 780ti von Gigabyte und suche nach einer Wasserkühlung.

Bei: 
NZXT Kraken G10 
Corsair HG10 N780

Habe ich bei der Kühlung des VRAM und der Spannungswandler eher ein mulmiges Gefühl.

Bei derAccelero Hybrid III-120 sehe ich zwar kein Problem,
ich hätte aber um einiges lieber einen Radiator mit zwei 120 Lüftern (dort wird nur eine 780 aufgelistet, ist auch eine 780ti möglich?)

-hat jemand damit Erfahrungen gemacht?

-gibt es eventuell Alternativen? 

-gibt es den keine normalen Komplett Kühler als kompakt Lösung? 

schon mal danke für Antworten


----------



## Breyten (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: Kompakt-Wasserkühlung  GPU*

Richtige Komplettkühler sind mir nicht bekannt. Alphacool hat im Zuge des Eisbaers GPU-Wasserblöcke, die du gegen den Luftkühler umbaust und am Kreislauf anschließt. Wie weit die dabei sind, und ob die 700er-Serie mit einbezogen werden, kann ich dir nicht sagen. Da weiß ich nicht so viel.

Ist deine CPU schon wassergekühlt?


----------



## Slash_ (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: Kompakt-Wasserkühlung  GPU*

ja die CPU wird bereits wassergekühlt   eine Richtige Wasserkühlung macht deshalb wenig Sinn.


----------



## Breyten (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: Kompakt-Wasserkühlung  GPU*

Denn die kommenden Alphacool GPX-Pro sind vorbefüllte Wasserblöcke, die die ganze Karte abdecken sollen. Also genau das, was du suchst. Aber wie ich schon geschrieben habe, bin ich nicht sicher, ob es für deine Karte sowas geben wird und es setzt den Eisbaer voraus.

Oder du holst dir den Kraken  oder N780 und klebst dir zusätzlich Kühlkörper auf den Chips und Spannungswandlern + evtl noch ein Lüfter für den restlichen RAM. 

Es schon viel Bastelei. Da würde ich persönlich auf Custonwasserkühlung gehen.


----------



## Slash_ (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: Kompakt-Wasserkühlung  GPU*

ja das Basteln wollte ich mit den kompakt Lösungen umgehen.
Ich sehe eine Möglichkeit indem ich die vram kühler der Accelero einzeln bestelle und dann eine beliebige WaKü für die Gpu nehme.
Bin aber nicht sicher ob das möglich ist, da bei der Accelero  nur die rede von einer 780 und nicht von einer ti, ist.


----------



## Breyten (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: Kompakt-Wasserkühlung  GPU*

Ja, das Problem ist leider, dass es zuviele unterschiedliche Platinen gibt, was für den Hersteller ungünstig ist im Gegensatz zum Prozessor.

Auf Youtube habe ich bei den Community-PCs ein Rechner gesehen, der den Kraken-Adapter hatte. Dort hatte er keinen Kühlkörper auf den VRM, nur den Lüfter. Dabei gibt NZXT die Möglichkeit, welche draufzukleben. 

Oder du nimmst den Accelero. Vielleicht reicht der eine 120er-Radiator aus? Zwar bringt er keine Traumtemperaturen, aber vielleicht bringt er mehr Spielraum zum übertakten oder stille Arbeitsweise.


----------



## Slash_ (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: Kompakt-Wasserkühlung  GPU*

ich bin nicht sicher ob ich dich Verstanden habe.

es ging mir um die Kompatibilität des VRAM Kühlers
den gibt es bei  Accelero auch einzeln.

aber eben für 780
https://www.arctic.ac/vrm/pdf_120/GTX_780_DE.pdf

meine 780ti :
http://www.techspot.com/articles-info/738/images/Image_20S.jpg

Ich sehe da zwar kein Problem, ich hab aber auch nur mäßig Ahnung


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: Kompakt-Wasserkühlung  GPU*

Der Corsair Adapter für die Wasserkühlung sollte als Kühler für die VRMs usw. funktionieren, denn der agiert ja wie eine Frontplate auf den VRMs. Der Lüfter allerdings ist relativ laut. Ich konnte ihn beispielsweise sehr gut aus meinem Gehäuse raushören und leiser regeln konnte man ihn auch nicht.

Passt die Kraken AiO überhaupt mit der HG10 zusammen?

Wenn einen Kühler für solch einen Grafikkarte, dann würde ich mindestens eine Radiatorfäche von 240mm nehmen.
Meine H110i GT hatte schon Probleme mit meinem Rajintek Morpheus und der 980 Ti mitzuhalten.


----------



## Slash_ (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: Kompakt-Wasserkühlung  GPU*

Der Corsair Adapter liegt zwar direkt auf, es gibt aber keinen Kühlkörper weshalb auch die hohe Drehzahl notwendig ist und für mich nicht wirklich in frage kommt.

Bei dem Kraken fehlt beides, die Luft wird einfach direkt auf die zu kühlenden Komponenten geblasen, weshalb er nur in frage  kommt in Kombination mit weiteren kleinen Kühlkörpern. Er lässt sich aber somit fast überall Montieren.

Die beste Möglichkeit sehe ich darin den Accelero VRAM kühler in Kombination mit einer größeren WaKü.


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: Kompakt-Wasserkühlung  GPU*

Der Kühlkörper ist das Gehäuse vom dem Adapter. Das besteht aus Metall und braucht eigentlich keinen Lüfter, ein normaler Windzug vom normalen Airflow im Gehäuse reicht, glaub mir, ich hatte das Ding selber. 
Der Lüfter ist eigentlich komplett unnötig, da nicht mal Kühlrippen auf diesem Adapter vorhanden sind, also bläst der Lüfter einfach sinnlos gegen die Wand (die hintere Wand ist aus Plastik und deswegen ist das Konzept total für die Katz).
Ich hab einfach Kühlkörper auf die Metallfläche geklebt und den sinnlosen Lüfter abmontiert - ist genauso warm und der Lüfter ist nicht mehr notwendig.

Wenn ein Rajintek Morpheus bei dir rein passt würde ich den bevorzugen, bessere Kühlleistung, weniger Gefrickel und vorallem sind die AiOs niemals so leise wie der.


----------



## Slash_ (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: Kompakt-Wasserkühlung  GPU*

gibt es einen Adapter nur um die WaKü an der GPU anzubringen ohne VRAM Kühlung? 
oder ist es auch ohne Adapter möglich


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Kompakt-Wasserkühlung  GPU*

Bei der HG10 auf jeden Fall nicht (also keine Corsair AiOs).


----------



## euMelBeumel (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Kompakt-Wasserkühlung  GPU*

Ich würde an deiner Stelle, natürlich nur, wenn es die Finanzen zulassen, versuchen die CPU-Kühlung zu veräußern und einen echten Kreislauf aufzubauen. Das lässt sich ja mit der neuen Eisbär selbst für WaKü-Neulinge bewerkstelligen. Auf die Grafikkarte würde ich einen Komplettkühler schnallen (die Karte hat das TITAN-PCB), die gibt es mittlerweile im Ausverkauf oder noch günstiger gebraucht.
Als Radiator bräuchtest du dann schon den 360er oder 280er. Bei mehr Platz geht natürlich auch mehr, ist ja erweiterbar.


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Kompakt-Wasserkühlung  GPU*



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Ich würde an deiner Stelle, natürlich nur, wenn es die Finanzen zulassen, versuchen die CPU-Kühlung zu veräußern und einen echten Kreislauf aufzubauen. Das lässt sich ja mit der neuen Eisbär selbst für WaKü-Neulinge bewerkstelligen. Auf die Grafikkarte würde ich einen Komplettkühler schnallen (die Karte hat das TITAN-PCB), die gibt es mittlerweile im Ausverkauf oder noch günstiger gebraucht.
> Als Radiator bräuchtest du dann schon den 360er oder 280er. Bei mehr Platz geht natürlich auch mehr, ist ja erweiterbar.



Edit: Müsste passen denke ich mit nem 360er.


----------



## Slash_ (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Kompakt-Wasserkühlung  GPU*



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Ich würde an deiner Stelle, natürlich nur, wenn es die Finanzen zulassen, versuchen die CPU-Kühlung zu veräußern und einen echten Kreislauf aufzubauen. Das lässt sich ja mit der neuen Eisbär selbst für WaKü-Neulinge bewerkstelligen. Auf die Grafikkarte würde ich einen Komplettkühler schnallen (die Karte hat das TITAN-PCB), die gibt es mittlerweile im Ausverkauf oder noch günstiger gebraucht.
> Als Radiator bräuchtest du dann schon den 360er oder 280er. Bei mehr Platz geht natürlich auch mehr, ist ja erweiterbar.



Eine richtige Wasserkühlung wäre mir auch lieber, lässt sich aber Preislich nicht regeln.

könnten sie sich folgende Links anschauen um zu sagen ob die VRAM Kühlung auf meine 780ti passt:

https://www.arctic.ac/vrm/pdf_120/GTX_780_DE.pdf

http://www.techspot.com/articles-info/738/images/Image_20S.jpg

https://static.arctic.ac/media/wysi..._120/Features/Accelero_Hybrid_III_120_F04.jpg

Die WaKü bekomme ich schon hin (eventuell nehm ich den Kraken und säge den Lüfter ab, oder bastel einen eigenen Adapter)

nochmal Danke an alle Antworten


----------



## euMelBeumel (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Kompakt-Wasserkühlung  GPU*

Die VRM-Kühlung passt ohne Probleme, das PCB ist das Gleiche.

Ach ja und bitte duzen, siezen mag ich nicht


----------

